# Turtle Creek



## fishem75 (Mar 24, 2009)

I am new to this site and was needing some info on turtle creek. i was thinking about heading out friday to try to get some eyes'. I was wondering what it cost to launch and i live in sandusky how do i get there i know its over by bessy some place. Thanks


----------



## uplander56 (Jan 15, 2009)

It's west of Besse. One "block" I suppose you'd call it, west of Wild Wings and the gas station. The Happy Hooker is on the corner there. Head north on that cross road, curves around and about. Lamberjacks is before the channel bridge, and turtle creek is after. Both are $5, I'd head for lamberjacks as there's more room in there. 

You turn left right before the bridge, (you'll see what I'm talking about)... launch is in southeast corner of marina... pay at the little grocery store across the road.


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

Five bucks to ramp.


----------



## EE (Apr 13, 2004)

uplander56 said:


> Both are $5, I'd head for lamberjacks as there's more room in there.


thanks uplander. regarding more room, would this also be better than Wild Wings? I am launching a 21' boat and would prefer the easiest ramp to launch out of. I've been out of Wildwings, but not lamberjacks nor turtle creek.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

> Lamberjacks is before the channel bridge, and turtle creek is after.QUOTE]
> 
> I believe this should be the other way around. You will pass Turtle Creek campground before you come to Lamberjacks on Humphey Road.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

JMO, but I believe the ramp at Turtle Creek is much better than Wild Wings. Last i checked out WW... it was $10 for the privilege to use a narrow 2- lane ramp. TC has 4 lanes plus fish cleaning facilities.

Never used Lamberjack's... always looked sort of run down.


----------



## Reel Bad Habit (Feb 9, 2007)

Fenwick Marina has good ramps with plenty of room to move around and is just a right turn off of State Route 2. All lead to the same place.


----------



## Alaskan (Jun 19, 2007)

Turtle Creek Marina's ramp is on the main creek channel. Actually west of where it's marked in that google earth shot.

I like Turtle Creek because they take care of their stuff and the people who frequent their business. 

I like Lamberjack's ramp. In May June July, that fish cleaning dumpster at Lamberjack's would make a maggot puke. I agree, the place looks run down.


----------



## fishem75 (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks alot guys hoping to get that first eye of the year!!


----------



## rod bender bob (May 19, 2004)

I think some are confusing Turtle POINT and Turtle Creek marinas. Turtle POINT is (directly west of Lamberjacks across the bridge over Turtle Creek and Turtle CREEK marina is on Humphrey road just north of Route 2. Which ramps depends on boat size. I would use Turtle Creek, Fenwick or Wild Wings with a larger boat (Lamberjacks is OK right now with higher water), they all have decent ramps. Wings is most expensive, but has very good lake access, Fenwick and Turtle Creek are good ramps and are $5, and ALL 3 will handle large boats easily. Like Bad Habit said, they all go to the same place. I think Turtle Creek and Fenwick have best cleaning facilities.


----------



## lskater (Mar 19, 2007)

I used Wild Wings yesterday because I am docking at Green Cove. IMO it has nothing on Fenwick or Turtle Creek except its a little closer ride to the lake. But not worth the extra 5 bucks.


----------



## uplander56 (Jan 15, 2009)

I stand corrected.... I was talking about Turtle Point.

Randy


----------



## martinconcrete (Feb 4, 2006)

I always put in at Lamberjacks, I always thought that was Turtle Creek Marina. The ramps are nice, but yes it does look run down. We just happen to find it years ago before the the big spring jig bite became popular. I have looked around to pay someone before we launch, but have never been charged. I even asked at the gas dock and did not get a response. Thanks for the info, now I know the correct terminology where I launch. Good luck to everyone this weekend, I have not had time to get the boat out and get her ready, maybe next week, tight lines, Al


----------



## finseeker (Mar 31, 2013)

We launched at Turtle Creek last weekend and the fee is now $10. The cleaning facility was convenient though.


----------



## E- man (Jan 25, 2014)

Turtle Creek is a nice facility. Nice cleaning station. You leave the fish carcasses on the table and they get rid of them. They don't want them in dumpsters. Running water and electric at there station. The launch fee has been 10$ for at least the last three years. They also have a nice little store for snacks and beverages & a nice assortment of odds & ends fishing gear. They don't sell shiners though. Plenty of room to park. Hope to get up there soon!! Good fishing to all !!


----------



## Jim11h (Apr 2, 2014)

Coming from sandusky you can hit Beef Creek Marina, it's before Bessie. Not sure cost as I dock perm but fish station is excellent with descaler, water, electric, and stainless table with lights. Ramps for 4 at time and big enough for buddies 27ft. Last heard was $5. Bait barn just past rd to Marina on 2 has excellent service and nice scoops!

Sent from my Z796C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Jim11h (Apr 2, 2014)

Oh yea, plenty of room for truck and trailer which is important for getting in and out of water. When come out Marina your beside Bessie.

Sent from my Z796C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Reel Bad Habit (Feb 9, 2007)

I believe Lamberjacks has been closed since the start of the 2013 season.


----------



## Jim11h (Apr 2, 2014)

Thought same thing, looked like ghost town all locked up

Sent from my Z796C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Reel Bad Habit said:


> I believe Lamberjacks has been closed since the start of the 2013 season.


Yes, you are correct.

Sent from my Sprint Samsung Galaxy S4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## wakina (May 30, 2007)

Jim11h said:


> Coming from sandusky you can hit Beef Creek Marina, it's before Bessie. Not sure cost as I dock perm but fish station is excellent with descaler, water, electric, and stainless table with lights. Ramps for 4 at time and big enough for buddies 27ft. Last heard was $5. Bait barn just past rd to Marina on 2 has excellent service and nice scoops!
> 
> Sent from my Z796C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Where are the other 2 ramps? I have camped next door at Paradise Acers from 2008 thru 2013 I have visited the marina frequently. We sold our camper and moved over to Beef Creek Marina with my boat. I slipped it in last weekend and there were only 2 ramps, went fishing today and there were still only 2 ramps. The mouth of river and the channel in the lake can be hazardous to inboards of any size and to some IO's most OB's would be fine. A NE wind makes the channel more difficult to navigate. Areas today in the lake channel were at 2.5 ft. or less. It will be dredged sometime later probably in May. Barge with crane already in the river by the mouth so it won't be long. Very nice people own and run the marina but I think any potential trailer boaters should be aware of the lake channels condition before they decide to use any slip on the Toussaint River regardless if it is Beef Creek or some other slip.


----------



## Jim11h (Apr 2, 2014)

Your correct, brain fart. Thinking concrete was wide enough and had docks against rocks but doesn't. As for channel at mouth yes can get shallow but dredged last year monthly they said. I have IO and friends have inboards and no problems unless like rest of that end with stiff sw wind. Bouys out your good. To each own but I like it there... just another option

Sent from my Z796C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## wakina (May 30, 2007)

Jim11h said:


> Your correct, brain fart. Thinking concrete was wide enough and had docks against rocks but doesn't. As for channel at mouth yes can get shallow but dredged last year monthly they said. I have IO and friends have inboards and no problems unless like rest of that end with stiff sw wind. Bouys out your good. To each own but I like it there... just another option
> 
> Sent from my Z796C using Ohub Campfire mobile app



I like it there also! Just think that new people should be aware of the potential hazards in the mouth and lake channel.


----------



## Capt. Waco (Jul 13, 2012)

Lamberjacks has been closed since last year and Turtle Point Marina is across the bridge. Turtle creek marina is the first place you come to on Humprey road.Fenwicks and Magee east are also on Turtle creek but accessed off Rt. 2. There now you should'nt be to confused unless you can read.


----------



## krustymc223 (Jul 19, 2009)

. . . you all were replying to 5-year old posts (2009)


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

krustymc223 said:


> . . . you all were replying to 5-year old posts (2009)


Some topics never grow old.


----------

